# Transfer printing - Recognising problems, resolving problems * Part 1



## Holger Beck (Dec 12, 2012)

*Transfer printing - Recognising problems, resolving problems*

People are telling me that this could be interesting, so I wanted to share with you.

*Transfer printing – Identifying and resolving problems*

Holger Beck, SEF - The digital transfer printing market has been growing for years. While this has to a certain extent displaced classic screen printing, it has also opened up new opportunities and markets. The barriers to entry are low: all one needs to get started is a small investment into a plotter and a transfer printing press. The potential problems have remained the same, but new problems are caused by the new process fabrics. A multi-part series of articles is designed to help users to identify problems and to develop possible solutions. There are no silver bullets for every issue, but users can develop a recom-mended set of actions by having an understanding of the background. As a result, the work can proceed faster and more cost-effectively, while also avoiding customer complaints.

*Part 1 – Cutting & Weeding*

Normally cutting and weeding causes no problems. However, there are two problems that are well worth considering: thick films, such as flock film and thin, elastic flex films...

Full article: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3f6Y1OKiJ2AVkNadHowa3RBUjg

Waiting for your comments...


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

good stuff holger, both for beginners and advanced 

your flexcut is a great product


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you! Can you give more detail on the "Weeding frame"? I struggle with weeding text, especially the small stuff.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

john221us said:


> Thank you! Can you give more detail on the "Weeding frame"? I struggle with weeding text, especially the small stuff.




A rectangular box that you draw around the words solely to be something to grab and peel away. 

It helps because you can go more slowly around the letters versus some chunky clip art when you pull off the vinyl instead of taking it all off in one giant peel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Transfer printing - Recognising problems, resolving problems*

Thanks for sharing


----------

